# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Japan - Oktober 2019

## Andre89

Moin Moin,

ich werde im nchsten Jahr fr 2-3 Wochen in Japan unterwegs sein.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Freeridespots in der Nhe von Tokio oder Kyoto an denen man auch Material mieten kann? Google hat mir bisher nicht wirklich etwas ausgespuckt.

Beste Gre

----------


## surfpat

Zushi Beach,
z.B.
http://www.cbsurfers.com/services.html
Nicht gerade schn, aber gut mit Bahn von Tokyo erreichbar.
Onshore/side-onshore bei Sdwest/West, Wellen knnen dann auch mal grer werden.
Bei Nordwind (hufig und krftig im Winter) flach und ablandig.
Das ist allgemein in der Umgebung so - auer bei angesagtem Sdwest/West (schn warm) oder starkem Nordwind (ziemlich kalt) lohnt es sich nicht, loszufahren.

Kamakura, Nachbarbucht, ist hnlich - gibt's bestimmt auch was zu leihen.

----------

